# Specialized S-WORKS Epic XTR bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen



## ilfer (14. März 2018)

SPECIALIZED S-WORKS Epic Carbon FSR XTR 29 L 10,5 kg Neuaufbau

Zum Verkauf steht ein SPECIALIZED Epic S-WORKS XTR mit nur 10,5 kg Gesamtgewicht (ohne Pedale).
Ehemaliger Listenpreis: 9.999 Euro!

Es handelt sich um das 2013er Modell in Größe L (für ca 178-187 cm Körpergröße). Es hat erst ca. 2000 km auf dem Buckel und ich habe es komplett zerlegt und neu aufgebaut. Alle Lager im Hinterbau erneuert, neue Lager in der Vorderradnabe, neues verschraubtes (!) PF30-Innenlager von Wheels MFG, neue Kette, neue Griffe, neue Reifen, neue Bremsbeläge. Die restlichen Teile habe ich penibel gereinigt. Die Federgabel war 2016 im Service. Das Rad ist in einem hervorragenden Zustand und hat nur ein paar kleine Macken am Oberrohr. Alles funktioniert präzise und einwandfrei, ist gepflegt und gut geschmiert. Durch die stabilen und griffigen Reifen ist es absolut alltagstauglich und nicht aufs letzte Gramm ausgereizt.
Auch als Trailbike tauglich 

Wahlweise hab ich auch noch eine neuwertige passende Variostütze da. Specialized Command Post mit 125 mm Absenkung. Erhöht das Radgewicht nur um 300 Gramm gegenüber der Carbonstütze!

Ein faszinierendes Stück Technik in Carbon pur 
Carbon-Rahmen, Carbon-Felgen, Carbon-Sattelstütze, Carbon-Lenker, Carbon-Kurbeln, Carbon-Gabelbrücke, Carbon-Flaschenhalter.
Durch das geringe Gewicht von nur 10,5 kg (ohne Pedale) und der selbst-blockierenden BRAIN-Federung fliegt es die Berge geradezu hoch und rasant wieder runter.

Rahmen: FACT 11m Carbon Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau, Größe L, 29 Zoll Geometrie, FACT IS construction, tapered Steuerrohr, Carbon PF30 Tretlager, 142mm Dropouts, vollkugelige Industrielager an Hauptlager und Horst-Link. Sehr edel durch Sichtcarbon mit Stealth-Decals. Neue Schutzfolie an Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe.

Dämpfer: FOX/Specialized Remote Mini-Brain mit AUTOSAG, Kashima Coating, Brain Fade Einstellung, 187x47mm, Federweg 100 mm

Federgabel: Custom RockShox SID World Cup 29 Brain, Solo Air, tapered Schaft und Carbon Gabelbrücke Blackbox, Brain Fade und Rebound Einstellung, Schnellspanner, Federweg 100 mm

Steuersatz: Tapered mit Carbon-Oberteil

Laufradsatz: Specialized ROVAL Control SL 29 142+ Carbon - nur 1.465 Gramm! Schnellspanner mit Oversize-28-Kappen vorne und X12 Steckachse hinten.
Reifen vorn: Neue Specialized Ground Control 29x2,3, tubeless, Gripton Compound
Reifen hinten: Neue Specialized Fast Trak Grid 29x2,3, tubeless, Gripton Compound

Bremse vorn und hinten: Shimano XTR mit neuen G02A Belägen, vorne 180 mm, hinten 160 mm Ice-Tech-Scheiben
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR 985 mit I-Spec-Schalthebelhalterung

Kurbelsatz: S-WORKS Carbon 175 mm, mit XX-Spider und 38/24 SRAM Kettenblätter
Innenlager: Neues Wheels Manufactoring PF30 Threaded ABEC-3
Kassette: SRAM XX 11-36, 10-fach, langlebiges und ultraleichtes Stahlmeisterwerk!
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR M985, top-swing, dual-pull
Schaltwerk: Shimano Shadow Plus XTR, 10-speed, GS mid-cage
Kette: Neue SRAM PC-1051
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR, 10-speed, I-Spec an die Bremshebel montiert
Pedale: Wahlweise OneUp Components Comp Flatpedale ODER Crankbrothers Candy Klickpedale ODER gar keine (dann 40 Euro billiger)

Vorbau: S-WORKS ultralight
Lenker: S-WORKS XC Carbon Lenker, 680 mm, 8 Grad Backsweep
Griffe: Neue Specialized Sip Grip, XL Dicke mit polierten Lock-Ringen
Sattel: Specialized Phenom Expert, hohle Titanstreben, 143mm Breite
Sattelstütze: S-WORKS Carbon, 30,9 mm Durchmesser, 400mm Länge
ODER Variostütze Specialized Command Post Blacklite mit 125 mm Verstellweg
Sattelklemme: Neue CarbonTi, 36,9 mm, poliert, ultraleicht
Flaschenhalter: Specialized Carbon Zee Cage, ultraleicht

Gewicht ohne Pedale - nur 10,5 Kilo!
Vergleichen Sie selbst... das schafft kaum ein Rad vom Modelljahr 2018


----------

